
She Gets Calls and Texts Meant for Elon Musk. Some Are Pretty Weird - danso
https://www.npr.org/2020/05/21/858155045/she-gets-calls-and-texts-meant-for-elon-musk-some-are-pretty-weird
======
Eagleflight
She should troll those people more, might not be completely out of character
for Elon

